# SOLD - Hyside Raft for sale - 14 foot self bailer



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

14 foot hyside self bailer for sale ($2800). I’ve owned since buying from outfitter on the Arkansas in 2002. Holds air great. Lace in floor with perfect baffles, Military valves, stern & bow foot cups for paddling, one professional patch on bottom, beefed up wear points a few years back, three lace in thwarts, well taken care of. New check valve 3 years ago. Many trips taken in it and many more river days left on this baby. Bow line and bag included.

Boat specs: 
20" tubes
6'4" wide
Interior width = 36"
3 thwarts

Asking $2800

Serial # 36036B696

Pick up in Denver or Summit County (Silverthorne)


----------

